# A foodee's belly



## Fuzzy (Oct 16, 2005)

Mine, but not a beer belly, since I didn't make it with beer,


----------



## Charisa (Oct 18, 2005)

Definitely looks like food is more effective 

Interestingly, it doesn't look like there's _any_ sag to that belly - it's gravity-defying!


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 18, 2005)

*Very Nice!!*


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 18, 2005)

Charisa said:


> Definitely looks like food is more effective
> 
> Interestingly, it doesn't look like there's _any_ sag to that belly - it's gravity-defying!


 
Hmmmmmmm I might say it way gravy-defying :eat1:


----------



## nascardude123 (Oct 19, 2005)

.....I think I have been eating too many carbs and candy lately..... my size 44 pants are a bit tight too... :eat1: 

View attachment 413


----------



## lady of the dark (Oct 20, 2005)

You are both goodlooking! :eat2:


----------



## slimchic77 (Oct 22, 2005)

:smitten: !!!


----------



## plumpnpretty (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice......very very nice


----------

